# Show me your EE's... pretty please?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been bitten by the EE bug lately and I just can't get enough of those gorgeous pecs! I want to see pictures of your pretty fishies!!

Here are my own EE's, just cause I like to brag haha.

Zero

















Daredevil


----------



## chrischanq (Jun 10, 2014)

I like this thread!!!
I love EEs too!! Here is my EE:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Ditto on the EE's! Here is Prince Hendrix


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

All stunning. I wish I had an EE *glances around* do you think anyone would knoticed if I just slipped off to the pet store


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> All stunning. I wish I had an EE *glances around* do you think anyone would knoticed if I just slipped off to the pet store


I promise I won't tell anyone you went


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

here is Anchovy. though he does not look like this anymore. he jumped out of his tank and now is healing from fin loss. =(


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahh these fish are so beautiful!! I adore EEs, you all have such lovely fish!


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

man i want a new fish now i would go but the my fishy dream killer a.k.a. mom would ground me for a month


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Heres Ellis


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

In pic 2 it looks like Ellis is dancing "do the wiggle" ^^


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Heres Ellis


This pic is total cuteness!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> Heres Ellis


He is so gorgeous!! I love that his pecs are blue instead of white! I rarely see that!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

There are NO EEs in my area... I've been searching for MONTHS... 
I'm just going to go cry in a corner now T-T


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I have 4 EE and I like them a lot. They are beautiful fish. This is my favorite. He changed a lot from when I got him from Aquabid. He's a completely different fish now. All my EE have changed a lot since I got them.










A before and after picture. I prefer him with the long fins


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, what a change


----------



## Reagan (Nov 18, 2013)

He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

As of yesterday


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I love popping back in on this thread and seeing the new pretties!! Gorgeous fish, guys!


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 9, 2013)

My gosh! I love Daredevil! He's /beautiful/!


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

I just found two EE's in the Pet Smart around here. One was pretty tiny and had one smaller fin and one larger one. It was so cute. The other had those lovely big EE fins, but looked to have fungus on his side. Some sort of cotton like fuzz.  I felt so bad to leave him there. There is a picture of him in my thread on this forum. I would have taken him if I could.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

My new blind EE rescue I got yesterday I got from petco. 

View attachment 386890


View attachment 386898


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

My betta, Gallifrey. 

View attachment 386970


View attachment 386978


View attachment 386986


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

View attachment 436266
My boy Pegasus . 
I got him from petsmart.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry it wouldn't let me put a second pic on .


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> In pic 2 it looks like Ellis is dancing "do the wiggle" ^^


lol:lol:



Islandgaliam said:


> This pic is total cuteness!


Thanks :-D



Seki said:


> He is so gorgeous!! I love that his pecs are blue instead of white! I rarely see that!



Thank you so much!:-D


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

This is Zeus, I got him a petsmart. Sadly he passed away only 2 weeks after I got him.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Heres Ellis



In all seriousness I think ellis is the prettiest betta I have ever seen .


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Jonthefish said:


> In all seriousness I think ellis is the prettiest betta I have ever seen .



Thanks so much, I'm happy to hear you like him so much!


----------



## rawxy (Dec 6, 2013)

saw this beauty at petco last week and had to get him XD, his caudal fin is a little deformed but he's still gorgeous <3


----------



## Zoomom31 (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my guy, Daiquiri. I'd never seen a pink betta til I got him! Now, seems a lot of the EEs have the pink/lilac coloring - so cool to see other colors!!! Daiquiri has this endearing habit of choosing a front corner, positioning himself totally vertically, with his lips just at the water surface, and going to sleep. I swear, last night I saw him dreaming!! He'd wave one pec sort of like a dog "running in its sleep"! Too cute!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Buddy 
his fins have grown much bigger since the first photo.


















Best shots I could get, he's a psycho and likes me too much, doesnt hold still lol


----------



## rawxy (Dec 6, 2013)

the image i posted before didn't show but here is my beautiful boy with a deformed caudal!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I love that boy, rawxy! Looks like a little angel. ;-)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

All stunning. I want... Need more tanks...


----------

